# [V/T] Games + DVDs



## ACM (4. Juni 2009)

Ich miste bei mir grad ein bißchen aus und würde gerne einiges loswerden:
 PC-Spiele:
 -Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
 -Neverwinter Nights 2
 -Stranglehold
 -Rise and Fall
 -Gold Games 4
 -Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2

 DVDs:
 -300
 -Galdiator
 -Donnie Brasco
 - Die Neuen Pforten
 -Traumschiff Surprise
 -Johnny English
 -Tombraider Die Wiege des Lebens


 Also am liebsten würd ich tauschen, da es sich bei dem Geld was ich dafür bekomme fast nicht mehr lohnt zu verkaufen. Kaufsangebote kann man trotzdem mal machen und zum Tauschen auch alles anbieten, aus dem Bereich PC-Spiele.
 Positive Bewertungen hab ich hier auch schon 5


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (7. Juni 2009)

Ich könnt das Extraction Point brauchen - tauschen gegen was von denen hier : Viill is was für dich dabei 

*Link*

MFG


_noxi-edit: Der Link enthielt indizierte Spiele und wurde daher entfernt_

Ok sry wusste ich nicht - dachte wenn man ab 18 Handeln darf darf man auch indexspiele handeln ...


----------



## ACM (11. Juni 2009)

Antwortest du mir mal bitte auf meine PMs?


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (20. Juni 2009)

ACM am 11.06.2009 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Antwortest du mir mal bitte auf meine PMs?




was suchst du denn so? hätte intresse an 300,gladiator,die neun pforten...?


----------



## ACM (25. Juni 2009)

LeftHandOvGod am 20.06.2009 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ACM am 11.06.2009 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast ne PM.


----------



## ACM (2. Juli 2009)

Push


----------



## kiaro (3. Juli 2009)

Du wolltest doch Kane & Lynch - Dead Men haben.
Ich wäre ja bereit zu tauschen, aber vorher möchte ich fragen, ob du auch noch andere Spiele für den PC hast oder vielleicht auch welche für Konsolen.  

Liebe Grüße kiaro


----------



## ACM (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V/T/S] Games + DVDs*



			
				kiaro am 03.07.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wolltest doch Kane & Lynch - Dead Men haben.
> Ich wäre ja bereit zu tauschen, aber vorher möchte ich fragen, ob du auch noch andere Spiele für den PC hast oder vielleicht auch welche für Konsolen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße kiaro



Leider kann ich dir nur die geposteten anbieten.

Eidt: 
 
Call of Juarez-Bound in Blood
Stranglehold
Drakensang

Entweder gegen Bares oder Tausch.


----------



## ACM (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V/T/S] Games + DVDs*

Loki ist weg.
Wäre schön wenn dass ein Mod das Startposting aktualisieren könnte.


----------



## Solon25 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V/T/S] Games + DVDs*



			
				ACM am 17.07.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Loki ist weg.
> Wäre schön wenn dass ein Mod das Startposting aktualisieren könnte.


Das müsstest du eigentlich selber können, da noch keiner den Eintrag gequotet hat. Versuch es mal


----------



## ACM (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V/T/S] Games + DVDs*



			
				Solon25 am 17.07.2009 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ACM am 17.07.2009 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anscheinend eben schon, zumindest geht es nicht mehr


----------



## SoSchautsAus (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V/T/S] Games + DVDs*



			
				Solon25 am 17.07.2009 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ACM am 17.07.2009 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht nicht darum ob sein Beitrag gequotet wurde, sondern ob darauf geantwortet wurde. Und da es sich um das erste Posting im Thread handelt, wurde natürlich schon darauf geantwortet.  

Hab mal LOKI im Startposting gestrichen. 

SSA


----------



## Anton88 (19. Juli 2009)

ACM am 04.06.2009 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> -F.E.A.R. Extraction Point



Ist das Spiel noch zu haben?


----------



## Anton88 (20. Juli 2009)

ACM am 20.07.2009 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Anton88 am 19.07.2009 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit 5 € inkl.?


----------



## ACM (21. Juli 2009)

Anton88 am 20.07.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ACM am 20.07.2009 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hättest du auch was zum tauschen? Wenn nicht 5,50€ und wir sind im Geschäft


----------



## Anton88 (21. Juli 2009)

> Hättest du auch was zum tauschen? Wenn nicht 5,50€ und wir sind im Geschäft



Leider nicht, aber 5,50 € hört sich gut an   

Den Rest dann per PN.


----------



## PCamateur (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mich für Stranglehold und Dark Messiah of Might and Magic interessieren. 

Zum Tauschen hab ich nicht viel aber schreib mir mal was du gern hättest dann sag ich dir ob ichs hab


----------



## ACM (22. Juli 2009)

PCamateur am 22.07.2009 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich für Stranglehold und Dark Messiah of Might and Magic interessieren.
> 
> Zum Tauschen hab ich nicht viel aber schreib mir mal was du gern hättest dann sag ich dir ob ichs hab



Also mit Stranglehold kann ich nicht dienen dass suche ich ja selber, deswegen auch das" "  
Biete zum Tauschen einfach mal an was du hergeben würdest, mein Geschmack ist da recht breit gefächert.


----------



## PCamateur (24. Juli 2009)

ACM am 22.07.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> PCamateur am 22.07.2009 00:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




achso... sry hab wohl nicht genau genug gelesen.... 

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic hätte ich immer noch gern. 

Hab dir ne Mail geschrieben.


----------



## ACM (12. August 2009)

*push*


----------



## ACM (24. Oktober 2009)

Sranglehold ist dazugekommen.


----------



## ACM (31. Oktober 2009)

*push*


----------



## flipflop (25. November 2009)

> Dark Messiah of Might and Magic


 
 Was soll es denn inkl. Versand kosten?

 Zum Tauschen hab ich derzeit leider nur Racing Sim2, Fifa 2002 und Uefa 2000.


----------



## ACM (26. November 2009)

Zum tauschen ist leider nichts dabei, verlangen würd ich 6€ inklusive Versand.


----------

